
Three Years of Misery Inside Google, the Happiest Company in Tech - dmitrygr
https://www.wired.com/story/inside-google-three-years-misery-happiest-company-tech/#intcid=recommendations_default-popular_cbc85eb3-20fb-4300-a292-678d0caa6647_cral-top3-1
======
angarg12
Previous discussion here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20684463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20684463)

------
Yuval_Halevi
This title really hit me

It reminds me of when I was traveling alone for two years of my life. I
remember when I got to a point that I could be in the most beautiful place you
can think of, and I wasn't impressed. Only later on I realized I was
depressed.

There wasn't any balance in my life. After many months of traveling, I should
stop and leave a taste for more. But I didn't.

The funny thing about balance is that its individual feeling and the only way
to understand it is to cross your limits.

Whenever it's traveling, or working on google, or running your own company, in
the end, the concept is the same in all of them

------
rightbyte
This is almost impossible to read on a phone due to the unremovable nagging
$$$ overlay covering half the screen.

------
purisame
[https://outline.com/XUCRBr](https://outline.com/XUCRBr)

